# WTB Smoth I/O lense Yellow



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*WTB Smith I/O lense Yellow*

Lost my yellow lense... searched local and online in vain for a yellow replacement lense. Out of stock also at Smith.

If anyone comes accross such a lense, I'm thankful for hints (no matter which side of the pond)


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Yellow, or yellow sensor mirror, or will the Chromapop yellow storm lens do? 

You're right, they are out most everywhere :dry:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> Yellow, or yellow sensor mirror, or will the Chromapop yellow storm lens do?
> 
> You're right, they are out most everywhere :dry:


Oh... there are different versions? No idea... :embarrased1: I'm too old to memorize sophisticated product terms :nerd:

I surely didn't have the _latter_, that one sounds expensive enough to remember 

Let's say the one which is best in flat light (whiteout) and/or available (I also have the blue and red sensor mirror, but dont like them in whiteout; my eyes liked the yellow x?z way better)


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

There's this guide: Smith Optics Ski Lens Guide | Powder7.com Ski Shop, the two non-chromapop yellows are towards the bottom.

The Chromapop Yellow. Yep, more expensive, but another yellow.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've just grabbed a pair of Squad XLs that have the Chromapop Storm Rose, I'm going to use it night riding tomorrow and there may be snow, I'll let you know what I think. 

I used to always use Yellow for low light conditions, and even marginally cloudy days. Swapped to the Oakley Rose lens and although definitely darker, I find rose tints bring out a lot more contrast for me. This Smith rose is certainly much, much brighter so I'm expecting good things. Could be worth checking out?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I've just grabbed a pair of Squad XLs that have the Chromapop Storm Rose, I'm going to use it night riding tomorrow and there may be snow, I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> I used to always use Yellow for low light conditions, and even marginally cloudy days. Swapped to the Oakley Rose lens and although definitely darker, I find rose tints bring out a lot more contrast for me. This Smith rose is certainly much, much brighter so I'm expecting good things. Could be worth checking out?


Chromapop Storm Rose? Um, is it blue tinted on the outside, slightly mirrored? 

The Blue Sensor has a rose base tint and more VLT than the Rose. Low-light base tint may come down to preference. I haven't tried yellow yet (Blue Sensor is my lightest), but I too am in search of the best lens for whiteout storm days.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> Chromapop Storm Rose? Um, is it blue tinted on the outside, slightly mirrored?
> 
> The Blue Sensor has a rose base tint and more VLT than the Rose. Low-light base tint may come down to preference. I haven't tried yellow yet (Blue Sensor is my lightest), but I too am in search of the best lens for whiteout storm days.


Chromapop Storm Rose Flash is jsut what used to be called Chromapop Storm (when there only were Storm Everyday and Sun). It is a good lens and quite similar to the Blue Sensor Mirror. Hence used by many guys in the PNW as their all-around lens.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Very lightly mirrored yes. I haven't used smiths blue red or yellow sensors to compare. Lower VLT, but they do market it as their storm lens and if Chromapop works as well as Prizm does for bringing out contrast I think these will be pretty awesome.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Very lightly mirrored yes. I haven't used smiths blue red or yellow sensors to compare. Lower VLT, but they do market it as their storm lens and if Chromapop works as well as Prizm does for bringing out contrast I think these will be pretty awesome.


Ah, that does look like Chromapop Storm. Nice to see it "in person" (as close to as one can, in a real picture rather than a website rendering). Do let me know how it works for you?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Very lightly mirrored yes. I haven't used smiths blue red or yellow sensors to compare. Lower VLT, but they do market it as their storm lens and if Chromapop works as well as Prizm does for bringing out contrast I think these will be pretty awesome.


Yeah, this low VLT makes me sceptical. Almost 20% lower than the yellow. 

I'm not looking for a flat-light in trees so actually good vizibility lens. I have that with the blue sensor.

I need a whiteout lense, fog/clouds in alpine, no trees, no idea where's up or down. The marketed additional contrast of this Chromapop sounds interesting, but the VLT... hmmm...

Was searching to buy the Yellow or Yellow sensor mirror. NA. Seems as if Smith discontinued the I/O...?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Yeah, this low VLT makes me sceptical. Almost 20% lower than the yellow.
> 
> I'm not looking for a flat-light in trees so actually good vizibility lens. I have that with the blue sensor.
> 
> ...


You need the yellow.
Or Gold sensor.

The blue storm Chromapop is good in flat light but not in the alpine on brutal days. It's ok in the alpine when it's reasonable vis. But not for those brutal days; the chromapop storm just barely makes it.

They did come up with a bunch of new chromapop lenses, so look for the highest VLT; or just find a straight yellow or Gold sensor without chromapop.

Or look for old stock goggles in stores and find one with the yellow or Gold sensor.

Maybe the Oakley Pink Irridium is better for those super flat light days. Haven't ridden one of those days this season yet. Actually i have, but didn't even go to the alpine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Or look for old stock goggles in stores and find one with the yellow or Gold sensor.


Tried that as well to find yellow but stock goggles all seem to come with a red sensor. Haven't had/looked at gold yet, tho.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Found it. This one:
https://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Men's/Accessories/Lenses/I-O-Replacement-Lenses/p/IO7CPS2

Chroma pop yellow storm flash.
65% VLT.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> You need the yellow.
> Or Gold sensor.
> 
> The blue storm Chromapop is good in flat light but not in the alpine on brutal days. It's ok in the alpine when it's reasonable vis. But not for those brutal days; the chromapop storm just barely makes it.
> ...


Careful, for gold only the Gold Sensor Mirror not the other gold ones:
The Gold Sol-X is at the other end of the spectrum: very dark lens. And the 'regular' Gold (discontinued anyway) was only middle of the road (still darker than the Blue Sensor)

The yellow is great, but neni already knows that :grin:



F1EA said:


> Found it. This one:
> https://www.smithoptics.com/us/Root/Men's/Accessories/Lenses/I-O-Replacement-Lenses/p/IO7CPS2
> 
> Chroma pop yellow storm flash.
> 65% VLT.


Yes that is one of the new chromapop tints. Have not tried it but should be equivalent to the yellow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Careful, for gold only the Gold Sensor Mirror not the other gold ones:
> The Gold Sol-X is at the other end of the spectrum: very dark lens. And the 'regular' Gold (discontinued anyway) was only middle of the road (still darker than the Blue Sensor)
> 
> The yellow is great, but neni already knows that :grin:
> ...


Yes, Gold sensor mirror.

Gold Sol is super dark. I have that one... have only used it like 5x in 4yrs. I love it though, love the tint and the way it kills glare but leaves great contrast. Gotta be super bright to use it though.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Not sure if it's a possiblity for you, but what F1 also mentioned. Maybe you can take this chance to try something diff? Oakleys w/ Pink lense or better yet, Hi Pink lense is even better . Solid in flat light and seeing contrast/detail.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GDimac said:


> Not sure if it's a possiblity for you, but what F1 also mentioned. Maybe you can take this chance to try something diff? Oakleys w/ Pink lense or better yet, Hi Pink lense is even better . Solid in flat light and seeing contrast/detail.


Yeah... been thinking abt this. Actually just checked availability of Oakley lenses in my neck of woods which seem to be easy to get compared to Smith.

It's tempting to make the cut as the I/O never really nicely fit my small nose. But as I already had frames and several lenses, I stayed with them. If I find an Oalkey which fits better, and with the better local availability... why not.

Tho, I probably stay away from HI Pink. With the rose tint of Smith lenses, I always got slightly nauseated. My eyes seem to prefer yellow or blue. 

The Oakley lenses are pricier than Smith. Are they of remarkably better quality? Had quality issues like tiny bubbles in the layers of Smith...

(However, having to order Smith leftover stock yellow from other countries, with shipping and import taxes? The local Oakley are abt the same price...)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Yeah... been thinking abt this. Actually just checked availability of Oakley lenses in my neck of woods which seem to be easy to get compared to Smith.
> 
> It's tempting to make the cut as the I/O *never really nicely fit my small nose*. But as I already had frames and several lenses, I stayed with them. If I find an Oalkey which fits better, and with the better local availability... why not.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Asian fit ones? They typically have more foam/additional pieces of foam around the nose area.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Have you tried the Asian fit ones? They typically have more foam/additional pieces of foam around the nose area.


Would love to, but never seen Asian fit here. We simply don't have enough Asian ppl here to make it interesting for shops to stock those fits. Is just the frame/foam different, or are they also having other lenses? I.e. Will standard lenses fit sich a frame?

I have a pair of Swans (Japanese product) which fit ok-ish (but for those, lenses again are not available here).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Would love to, but never seen Asian fit here. We simply don't have enough Asian ppl here to make it interesting for shops to stock those fits. Is just the frame/foam different, or are they also having other lenses? I.e. Will standard lenses fit sich a frame?
> 
> I have a pair of Swans (Japanese product) which fit ok-ish (but for those, lenses again are not available here).


Yes, just the foam is different and the lenses are the same (at least for Smith and Oakley, but would presume for other brands as well).


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

neni said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if it's a possiblity for you, but what F1 also mentioned. Maybe you can take this chance to try something diff? Oakleys w/ Pink lense or better yet, Hi Pink lense is even better
> ...


When directly comparing my Smith Squad, def can tell the diff in lense tech for sure. In terms of the actual physical attributes, feels about the same but the Oakleys feel a little more durable, esp the frame and foam. Def try it out at your local shop(s) if it's possible. And they have Blue and Yellow/Oranges lenses if their pink ones dont work well with you still. I like with the frame so I got Line Miners, love the look of it. Love them and def worth the mula imo. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

There's an inexpensive kit they sell in Asia that you can use to plug the nose bridge area. Double-sided tape is removable/repositionable within reason. Some local riders and skiers prefer this approach to Asian fit goggles because those can be over/under padded. This is customizable to fit different fit needs.










I don't know if there's anything similar in the EU or US markets. Quickly scanned eBay and don't see anything. 

If you want, I can put one in the mail for you, @neni.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> If you want, I can put one in the mail for you, @neni.


That's very nice! Tho, these foams would be way too much. It's only a small gap, presumably from breaking in of the foam, as I'm quite sure they did fit better at the beginning 4y ago. 

Decided to get new goggles of a different, more available brand (the lack of replacements will stay even with a better fit). Just been through all local shops and tried various women's goggles; Oakley fit well (as do Dragon, Anon, TSG) and for these, lenses are easy to buy here.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Make sure you're comfortable with the Oakley Prizm lens if rose tint makes you feel odd, all Prizm are made off of a rose base with different tints/mirrors applied.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This goes here:

You know.... my wife HATES the previous Smith Red Sensor. She tells me it makes her dizzy.

The new red Chromapop doesnt make her dizzy, so maybe they made some modifications.....

I was in the same boat.... already had Smith frames so it was easier to get any shade lens I wanted. Also, the separate lenses are easy to get around here. Same goes with O, you can get any part around here.

Just got Oakleys flight decks and to be honest.... they are definitely superior quality. Maybe not too much in terms of the lens itself. Smith are pretty good and they are tough (as in they barely scratch). But the straps, the foam, the plastic and the overall girth of the Oakleys is better. My older IOX died pretty much because the straps got too loose and lost their spandex, but I can still use them on emergencies. Oakley feels a LOT sturdier. Even the little silicone backing thing.... much better on the Oakley.

Changing the lens is a lot easier on the Smith too.

So in the end, it's all about fit because both have pros and cons. If they fit your face well and no gaps in the foam, then that's the way to go. I think the softer the frame the better because then the hard frame contours to your face, then the foam just needs to cover the rest.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> This goes here:
> 
> You know.... my wife HATES the previous Smith Red Sensor. She tells me it makes her dizzy.


I'm soooo glad to hear that I'm not the only one. (Made me feel bit silly... like when I told SO he was like "uh-huuuh" - which translates to "gosh, no way, ur just too complicated")



F1EA said:


> The new red Chromapop doesnt make her dizzy, so maybe they made some modifications.....





Phedder said:


> Make sure you're comfortable with the Oakley Prizm lens if rose tint makes you feel odd, all Prizm are made off of a rose base with different tints/mirrors applied.


The Blue sensor also have a pink tint, but never had that effect; only the red sensor. Maybe it was their red with pink combination...

Got the Prizm Sapphire Iridium and HI Yellow. Fingers crossed they come dizzy-free :laugh:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

neni said:


> The Blue sensor also have a pink tint, but never had that effect; only the red sensor. Maybe it was their red with pink combination...
> 
> Got the Prizm Sapphire Iridium and HI Yellow. Fingers crossed they come dizzy-free


Awesome, which model did you get? Ya hopefully dizzy free, let us know how they do.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I/O doesn't really fit me either, I/OS does. 

I've been making do with Blue Sensor even on "inside the golf ball" days, but seems I will try some sort of yellow in the near future to see if it improves things.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GDimac said:


> Awesome, which model did you get? Ya hopefully dizzy free, let us know how they do.


Found a Flight Deck XM in blue (yay ); cos my former goggle frames were white, which led to irritating reflections of the white frame on the inside of the lense in glaring sunshine... (which led to another "uh-huuuh..." ) Hope the darker frame won't do this anymore


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> I/O doesn't really fit me either, I/OS does.
> 
> I've been making do with Blue Sensor even on "inside the golf ball" days, but seems I will try some sort of yellow in the near future to see if it improves things.


The yellow definitely gave more contours than the blue in whiteout to my eyes. Really liked them. 
Good luck with tracking them down. Hope you find something locally as Yellow sensor as well as simply yellow seem to be sold out everywhere online :/


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

neni said:


> The yellow definitely gave more contours than the blue in whiteout to my eyes. Really liked them.
> Good luck with tracking them down. Hope you find something locally as Yellow sensor as well as simply yellow seem to be sold out everywhere online :/


They actually may just be very popular lenses, so sold out for the season. I don't think they are discontinuing them, so here's hoping for next season!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Varza said:


> Ah, that does look like Chromapop Storm. Nice to see it "in person" (as close to as one can, in a real picture rather than a website rendering). Do let me know how it works for you?


First outing so hard to make a full judgement call, but so far for night riding I'm a big fan. _almost_ as bright as my shitty yellow lens goggles I had been using, but far, far superior contrast in the shadows caused by flood lighting. I don't forsee any white out riding in my near future, but when I put them to the test there I'll report back. So far I think they'll serve the purpose I'm after well. 

I can say my Oakleys are more comfortable though. These Squad XLs certainly aren't bad, but my Flight Decks disappear on my face, I don't notice I'm wearing goggles at all. With these, I was aware.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Got to ride the HI Pink Irridium Prism last night. And it was snowing all night too.

Excellent. Lots of contrast, no fogging and I was able to ride stuff I would have not ridden on a storming foggy night.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Phedder said:


> First outing so hard to make a full judgement call, but so far for night riding I'm a big fan. _almost_ as bright as my shitty yellow lens goggles I had been using, but far, far superior contrast in the shadows caused by flood lighting. I don't forsee any white out riding in my near future, but when I put them to the test there I'll report back. So far I think they'll serve the purpose I'm after well.
> 
> I can say my Oakleys are more comfortable though. These Squad XLs certainly aren't bad, but my Flight Decks disappear on my face, I don't notice I'm wearing goggles at all. With these, I was aware.


I like my I/OS frame, it's like you describe. Forget I'm wearing goggles at all, so comfy, fits me right. 

I was in white out today with the Blue Sensor and I kept thinking to myself "I gotta buy a yellow lens". That yellow ChromaPop suddenly became that much more attractive. No lens can make light for you, but if anything can help me see whether it goes up or down and give me any edge in avoiding "surprise moguls", it would be so worth it!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow... those Oakley Flight Deck XM are sweet! Fit perfectly, no airflow anymore shifting my lenses and making my eyes tear when riding quicker, no shuffling around of the goggles all the time. They fit and sit; fit the Giro Stellar helmet perfectly as well. How could I endure those ill fitting I/Os so long? lol

The Prizm lenses are incredible! Such a nice contrast! Awsome. Very glad I got them. Thanks for the hints!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Varza said:


> I like my I/OS frame, it's like you describe. Forget I'm wearing goggles at all, so comfy, fits me right.
> 
> I was in white out today with the Blue Sensor and I kept thinking to myself "I gotta buy a yellow lens". That yellow ChromaPop suddenly became that much more attractive. No lens can make light for you, but if anything can help me see whether it goes up or down and give me any edge in avoiding "surprise moguls", it would be so worth it!


So I finally got the Rose Storm in a whiteout today and... It was a whiteout hah. I honestly don't think any lens can help that much when it's full blown whiteout. I could see the definition in the snow up to approx 8-10m in front of me, past that no discernable contrast. That said, I think they do perform slightly better in those conditions than my Oakley Prizm Rose. I haven't used the Oakley Hi-Pink to compare to that. 

It could be that my Oakleys are probably approaching 150 days on them now, but I feel these Smith Squad XLs aren't fogging anywhere near as much. Today was deep and windy, many face shots, some snow in the goggles, and no fogging. With my Flight Decks I'm sure I'd have experienced some. 

But, for overall comfort and visual performance I think it's hard to beat the Oakleys with Prizm Rose. As Neni has found out, a proper fit makes a huge difference! Luckily both pairs fit me well, and I think the Squads took a few days to break in because they now disappear on my face as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah they are really good. Last Saturday was a tough test..... flat light, storming, faceshots galore, but wet snow at the bottom of the mtn.

Everyone was fogging up all over the place. If you hit peak to base runs, fogging was guaranteed.

I used both the Flight deck and Smith IOX, both fogged up by the end of the day. But the Hi Pink had great visibility and took way longer to fog. The fit is soo good...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Oakley Prizm Rose for flat light?*



Phedder said:


> So I finally got the Rose Storm in a whiteout today and... It was a whiteout hah. I honestly don't think any lens can help that much when it's full blown whiteout. I could see the definition in the snow up to approx 8-10m in front of me, past that no discernable contrast. That said, I think they do perform slightly better in those conditions than my Oakley Prizm Rose. I haven't used the Oakley Hi-Pink to compare to that.


Not sure if I get this right. Is the Rose Storm you mention a Smith lense?

I'm about to order a flat light lense for the Oakley since I'm not happy with the Hi Yellow I got last year. Iirc, it's no Prizm, I had the feelinv that the Prizm Iridium was better for me in flat light, even tho the yelliw has much more light going through. Assume that the Prizm is the difference...

Found the Prizm Rose to be the one with most light going through on their CH homepage. Is that correct? Or just a result of a reduced selection over here? Did not find any Hi Pink. Is that not a Prizm? Or discontinued?


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

neni said:


> Not sure if I get this right. Is the Rose Storm you mention a Smith lense?
> 
> I'm about to order a flat light lense for the Oakley since I'm not happy with the Hi Yellow I got last year. Iirc, it's no Prizm, I had the feelinv that the Prizm Iridium was better for me in flat light, even tho the yelliw has much more light going through. Assume that the Prizm is the difference...
> 
> Found the Prizm Rose to be the one with most light going through on their CH homepage. Is that correct? Or just a result of a reduced selection over here? Did not find any Hi Pink. Is that not a Prizm? Or discontinued?



https://www.sportrx.com/sportrx-blog/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/o003.jpg

That picture pretty much sums up the whole Prizm Line-up. Hi-Pink is definitely Prizm (I've got a pair of Hi-Pink Flightdecks) and it's their ultimate low light lens within the Prizm series. I've personally never used the Prizm rose so not sure how it compares to the Hi-Pink, I use the Hi-Pink and either the Jade or Sapphire Iridium depending on the condition and never felt like I needed something in between. If you've already got a Jade/Sapphire or Torch lens I wouldn't bother with the Rose but go for the Hi-Pink.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey @neni,.. I got the Prism Rose for my AirBrakes last year. I liked them a lot better than I did the High Yellow. 

Not a _huge_ difference in contrast over the yellows, but enough that I prefer them. As always,.. ymmv! :shrug:

BTW, they're _not_ highly mirrored lenses. (...or at least they weren't last year). :shrug:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Not sure if I get this right. Is the Rose Storm you mention a Smith lense?
> 
> I'm about to order a flat light lense for the Oakley since I'm not happy with the Hi Yellow I got last year. Iirc, it's no Prizm, I had the feelinv that the Prizm Iridium was better for me in flat light, even tho the yelliw has much more light going through. Assume that the Prizm is the difference...
> 
> Found the Prizm Rose to be the one with most light going through on their CH homepage. Is that correct? Or just a result of a reduced selection over here? Did not find any Hi Pink. Is that not a Prizm? Or discontinued?


Hi-Pink is Prizm and even though it may have a bit less VLT it provides much better contrast than the Rose. You can also use under more varied light than the Yellow. As soon as you get a ray of sunlight in the yellows you squint and go blind. The Hi-Pink you're good even if there's some peeking sunlight.

The Smith Chromapop Blue Sensor is pretty similar. The difference is the overall tint.... Hi-Pink is more rose tinted, the Smith Blue Sensor is more yellow tinted.

It could be they simply dont have Hi-Pink in stock, or they dont sell that one individually (to force you into buying a goggle that comes with it).


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Varza said:


> I like my I/OS frame, it's like you describe. Forget I'm wearing goggles at all, so comfy, fits me right.
> 
> I was in white out today with the Blue Sensor and I kept thinking to myself "I gotta buy a yellow lens". That yellow ChromaPop suddenly became that much more attractive. No lens can make light for you, but if anything can help me see whether it goes up or down and give me any edge in avoiding "surprise moguls", it would be so worth it!


I went from blue sensor to yellow chromapop, hoping it might slightly improve fog/whiteout, was disappointed. If there is a difference, it's not much, and certainly not worth the premium they charge for chromapop. It's difficult to do an objective comparison though, as lighting and terrain are never exactly the same and memory of how good you can see compared to last time is imperfect.

I'm between Seattle-area resorts and Whistler this winter, if we happen to be at the same place at some point, you can take a look through mine if you want.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Chielsen said:


> https://www.sportrx.com/sportrx-blog/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/o003.jpg
> 
> That picture pretty much sums up the whole Prizm Line-up. Hi-Pink is definitely Prizm (I've got a pair of Hi-Pink Flightdecks) and it's their ultimate low light lens within the Prizm series. I've personally never used the Prizm rose so not sure how it compares to the Hi-Pink, I use the Hi-Pink and either the Jade or Sapphire Iridium depending on the condition and never felt like I needed something in between. If you've already got a Jade/Sapphire or Torch lens I wouldn't bother with the Rose but go for the Hi-Pink.


Thanks, very helpful. Will continue to seek forHi Pink. Got the Sapphire for other conditions. Need a good lense for the numerous whiteout days we have (no trees to help with cintrast where we ride).



F1EA said:


> It could be they simply dont have Hi-Pink in stock, or they dont sell that one individually (to force you into buying a goggle that comes with it).


Right... found it w/ goggles. Which is alright. Less lense xhanging


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't read the whole thred, did you find a yellow for IO? I got matt some new goggles for his birthday and it came with some. He only uses the blackouts so i got him some blackout chromapops too... the yellow will probably be useless to us.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Not sure if I get this right. Is the Rose Storm you mention a Smith lense?


Yep it's a Smith lens, Chromapop Storm Rose Flash is the name, 50% VLT. Looks like you got the right answers for the Oakley Lens too, Hi-Pink Prizm is definitely the one to go for to compliment your other lens, it's 46% VLT.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> I didn't read the whole thred, did you find a yellow for IO? I got matt some new goggles for his birthday and it came with some. He only uses the blackouts so i got him some blackout chromapops too... the yellow will probably be useless to us.


Went with replacing Smith alltogether. I'm using Oakley meanwhile  as they fit my face better.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey @neni,.. I got the Prism Rose for my AirBrakes last year. I liked them a lot better than I did the High Yellow.
> 
> Not a _huge_ difference in contrast over the yellows, but enough that I prefer them. As always,.. ymmv! :shrug:


So I got the Prism Rose... and agree! I like them better than the HI Yellow, too. The colors seem just more natural/familiar/dunno... better? with that lense.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Did anyone get a comparison between Smith Yellow, Yellow Storm Flash, and Oakleys HiPink? 
I've got Hi Pink and I heard yellow storm flash is superior in low light conditions. 
My goal is to find the best lenses when snowing/cloudy conditions. 
Thx!


----------

